# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Uni-Android Tool تحديثات :  Uni-Android Tool Version 2.01 Released

## mohamed73

*What is New ?* *Added 4 Methods of Qualcomm IMEI Repair*   *NV Method* *EFS Method* *Generic Qualcomm Method* *UAT Method**Added MEID Repair**Added ESN Repair*  *Xiaomi MI Account Removal Improved *    *Added New Method of Mi Account Removal* *Added More Devices Support for MI Account Removal*  *Qualcomm Flasher Modified and Improved*   *Some Firmware does not have firehouse loader included* *For Such Firmware Internal loader can be used for Flashing* *MTK Flasher Fixed and Improved*  *Error : Debugger Found on your System [ Fixed ]* *Error : System Date is Incorrect [ Fixed ]* **   *Stay tuned we have lot more for upcoming updates.  WARNING : IMEI      Changing is illegal in Most of Countries. IMEI Repair is Intended    to    Repair IMEI to its Original IMEI Written in Phone Back Under   Battery.
We are not responsible for any Problem caused by mis-using this      Function.  User will be Sole Responsible for any illegal Activity done      by using   this Function.   No Box , No Dongle , No Tension of any Harware Damage or any Driver Installations.
No need of waiting for any Shiping or any Stock availabilty, Just Download ,get Register and buy Activation.  * *Download Link   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

